# Scoping a mauser 98k



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

How would one go about scoping a mauser that has the sights behind the bolt (not on the barrel) without damaging it?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I assume that you have some type of peep sight mounted on this gun. If it has the military rear sight (slide) is there, I think there are mounts that will mount into this and you they use a scout type scope arrangement. There is also a aftermarket stock available that will allow you to mount a scope and not alter the bolt. The stock would likely render your low rear sight inoperative. B-Square I think makes the scout type rail that clamps arround the barrel. I have not used one of these, but is looks like it may work. I would put a layer of rubber cement under the mount to help give it grip, and protect the finnish.


----------

